# Deed poll



## tinbelaustralia (May 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am new here. I have a question.
Does anyone know how I can change my daughter's surname in Australia (she is an Australian citizen by descent) from Greece? Basically, it is not 'changing' her surname but I would like the 's' added on so that she has the same surname as her father.

Thanks very much


----------



## LatinBLO (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey not sure whether it’s the same process or not but we used an official change of name deed from Official Deed Poll Service


----------

